# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Απορίες για νεοσσό Budgie!!!

## panoss

Λοιπόν έχω βρει ένα πουλάκι το οποίο είναι 2,5 μηνών!
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εκτός των άρθρων που έχει το φόρουμ μπορείτε να μου πείτε τις πρώτες κινήσεις όταν θα το φέρω σπίτι??
Μπορεί να μην είναι πολύ σχετικό, αλλά πώς θα καταλάβω ότι είναι άρρωστο αν είναι από εκεί που θα το πάρω???

----------


## lagreco69

Γιατι εκτος τον αρθρων? τι ειδος ειναι ο νεοσσος που εχεις βρει?

----------


## Ρία

πιστευω πως υπάρχουν αρκετά άρθρα στο φορουμ να σε κατατοπίσουν  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

αυτα που ρωτας θα τα βρεις στα αρθρα...

----------


## panoss

Είναι αλμπίνο και δεν ξέρω θα μπορέσω να το συντηρήσω καλά...

----------


## Ρία

?? αλμπίνο??

----------


## panoss

Κάτασπρο...

----------


## panoss

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο είναι πως δεν ξέρω να είναι αρσενικό.Ο κύριος εκείνος είπε πως  έχει μοβ πάνω από το ράμφος αλλά...
Αυτό που μου είπε μου φέρνει άλλη απορία!Είναι όντως μικρό σε ηλικία???

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο προσεξε λιγο τους τιτλους στα θεματα σου! και μην γραψεις με κεφαλαια. διαβασε αυτο Τίτλος θέματος!. 

Και για τις πρωτες κινησεις, απο την ωρα μου θα το πας σπιτι σου, θα κανεις οτι εκανα εγω στο cockatiel μου Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας ειναι τα ιδια βηματα για ολα τα πτηνα. 

Και για να καταλαβεις εαν εχει καποιο προβλημα θα διαβασεις καλα αυτο το αρθρο Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.

----------


## panoss

Είναι όντως μικρό σε ηλικία???Το μοβ χρώμα πάνω από το ράμφος δεν φαίνεται όταν γίνονται 8-10 μηνών????

----------


## panoss

Λοιπόν???? τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω??

----------


## panoss

Και ναι!!
Μόλις το πήρα και είναι πολύ τέλειο!!
Έχει άσπρο σε όλο του το σώμα και στις φτερούγες και στην πλάτη γαλάζιο!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!
Εντωμεταξύ όταν το αγόρασα από το μαγαζί του κύριου του έφυγε από τα χέρια και το κυνηγούσαμε σε όλο το μαγαζί!!
Έφαγε μια στούκα πάνω στην τζαμαρία, ακόμα ζαβλακωμένο είναι. Μόλις τώρα το έβαλα στο κλουβί του και κατευθείαν πήγε και ζάρωσε σε μια γωνίτσα και κοιμήθηκε...
Το  λυπήθηκα.. Ελπίζω αύριο να είναι καλύτερα...

----------


## Ρία

ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάτι που κουτουλισε γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια πιθανότητα....

περιμένουμε φωτό!!

----------


## panoss

και εγώ ελπίζω να μν έπαθε τίποτα, διότι έφυγε με μεγάλη δύναμη στο τζάμι...

----------


## Ρία

χμ.....θα δουμε από αύριο...το κακόμοιρο!

----------


## panoss

Ναι πραγματικά το λυπήθηκα......

----------


## Ρία

Άντε αύριο ανέβασε καμία φωτό να το δούμε κ να μας πεισ πως πάει. Δηλαδή αν το βλέπεις  ζαβλακωμενο η κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## panoss

Σήμερα που το ξεσκέπασα δεν κουνήθηκε. 'Ηταν πάνω στην κούνια και εκεί παρέμεινε. Το πλησίασα αρκετά κοντά και δεν φοβήθηκε.Γύρισε το κεφάλι από την άλλη. Ακόμα εκεί είναι και κάθεται ζαβλακωμένο.....

----------


## panoss

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...%3B1680%3B1050

Είναι ακριβώς ίδιο με αυτό της φωτογραφίας στα αριστερά. Δεν έχω χρόνο να ανεβάσω...

----------


## panoss

Βρε παιδιά μήπως να το δώσω καμία βιταμίνη μπας και πάρει πάνω του??
Τώρα κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού και κοιμάται όρθιο...  Δεν θέλω να πάθει κάτι...

----------


## serafeim

Απο πετ σοπ το πηρες?

----------


## Kostakos

Εγω νομιζω πως ειναι σοβαρο....  Να καθεται ετσι ολη την ωρα

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι lovebird η cockatiel??? εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη!
Αν το πουλακι κοιμαται και δεν ξυπναει τοτε ειναι σοβαρα τα πραγματα.... νερο εχει πιει?? φαι εφαγε???

Δεν νομιζω το τρακαρισμα με την τζαμαρια να προκαλεσε τοσο σοβαρη ζημια, οχι ομως και οτι αποκλειεται!
Αν συνεχισει να κοιμαται και να μην πινει νερο και να μην τρωει πρεπει να το πας σε γιατρο!

----------


## panoss

Κοιμάται και μόλις βγαίνω έξω ξυπνάει. Φαγητό δεν έφαγε.. Μόνο τσίμπισε λίγο από το κεχρί. Ναι το πήρα από πετ σοπ και είναι μπάντι.
Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, δεν κουνιέται σχεδόν καθόλου... Τώρα που το είδα σχεδόν σερνότανε για να πάει στο δοχείο της τροφής. Εκεί έκατσε απλά και τίποτα άλλο. Νερό από ότι βλέπω δεν έχει πιει...

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν το πας σε γιατρο δεν βλεπω να το εχεις και αυριο....
γεμισε ενα ποτηρι νερο και ριξε μεσα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου νερο... και δωσε του 1 μλ με μια συριγγα στο στομα!!! μονο ενα μλ!
Για να παρει δυναμεις!

----------


## serafeim

Τα πουλια πινουν σταγονες νερο δεν το καταλαβαινεις αν πινουν και ποσο πινουν.. .τροφη θα δεις σπορακια σπασμενα....
ειναι ημερο? αγριο? δεν μας δινει λεπτομερεις να καταλαβουμαι ωστε να σε βοηθησουμε...
κοτσουλιες? πως τις βλεπεις? μπορεις να βγαλεις φωτογραφια κουτσουλιες?

----------


## panoss

Οι κουτσουλιές είναι σκούρες πράσινες. Είδα και κάποιες υγρές.
Το πουλάκι πριν του έδωσα εγώ με το χέρι μου κεχρί και έφαγε. Μετά όμως αγχώθηκε λίγο και αγρίεψε. Βάζω το χέρι μέσα και κοιτάει αλλού!!
Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με την συνταγή.Αν συνεχίσει έτσι αύριο στο γιατρό! Μετά το σχολείο...
Και όντως έχει φάει λίγο και συνεχίζει να τρώει!!!

----------


## serafeim

Μου φενεται υπερβολικα αγχωμενο και οχι σημαδια αρρωστιας οπως μας το περιγραφης εσυ!!!!
θα προτινα να το αφησεις ησυχο χωρις να το ενοχλεις και να νιωθει την ανθρωπινη παρουσια κοντα!!! και αυριο αν δεν δεις βελτιωση τραβα στον γιατρο!!!

----------


## Ρία

αν μπορείς ανέβασε κ φωτό απο τις κουτσουλιές! είναι επείγον!

----------


## panoss

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...e4%3B640%3B480

Έτσι είναι.... Για πείτε!!!!! ο Tim έχει συνέλθει!Παίζει με τα παιχνιδάκια του, τρώει, πίνει νομίζω όλα οκ???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...e4%3B640%3B480
> 
> Έτσι είναι.... Για πείτε!!!!! ο Tim έχει συνέλθει!Παίζει με τα παιχνιδάκια του, τρώει, πίνει νομίζω όλα οκ???


θα βοηθουσε περισσοτερο εαν εβαζες  φωτογραφιες των κουτσουλιων του δικου σου πτηνου!  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ αυτό θα έλεγα......

----------


## panoss

Παιδιά ο Τim είναι οκ. Έτσι φαίνεται τουλάχιστον. Σκέφτομαι να του δώσω κάτι δυναμωτικό σαν επιπλέον ενέργεια!
Οι κουτσουλιές είναι ακόμα λίγο πράσινες.Άλλες "κανονικές" άλλες όπως είπα πριν. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα! Σήμερα με το που τον έβγαλα στον ήλιο πήγε στην ποτίστρα και πετούσε νερό έξω!!
Του έβαλα την μπανιέρα και έκανε μπάνιο!!Τώρα περιποιήται τα φτεράκια του!!!!

----------


## olga

Παναγιώτη όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά ανέβασε κουτσουλιες του πουλιού, αυτές που μας δείχνεις είναι απο ένα δικό μου κόκατιλ που μόλις το είχα φέρει σπίτι και μάλλον ήταν  έτσι απο την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και λέρωνε την αμάρα του. Μετά απο 1 βδομάδα σταμάτησε. Επειδή έλεγες πως δεν ήταν ζωηρό και κοιμόταν πολύ καλό θα ήταν να δούμε τις δικιές του κουτσουλιές.

----------


## panoss

http://imageshack.us/gal.php?id=qpSukpujl9_x2KPN29qV

----------


## panoss

Μπορείτε να τα δείτε?????

----------


## mitsman

Καλα δειχνει... ναι!

----------


## panoss

Για πείτε!!!!
Καμιά παρατήρηση???
 ::

----------


## Ρία

καλα φαινεται! διάβασε προσεκτικά τι διατροφή πρέπει να του παρέχεις για να μην τρεχεις στους πτηνιάτρους...

----------


## panoss

Καμιά βιταμινούλα να πάρω??
Αν ναι ποια???

----------


## mitsman

Μπορεις να παρεις τις καλυτερες βτιταμινες... μπροκολο, καλαμποκι, σπανακι, μαρουλι, μηλο!
Απο εκει και περα μπορεις να του δινεις βραστο αυγουλακι 1-2 φορες στις 10 μερες!

----------


## lagreco69

> Καμιά βιταμινούλα να πάρω??
> Αν ναι ποια???


(1) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας. 
(2) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή. 
(3) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής.

----------


## panoss

οκ ευχαριστώ!!
Πάντως δεν τρώει λαχανικά...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το αυγο, καλα βρασμενο για κανα 15λεπτο..! Οχι λιγοτερο!  :winky:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Πάνο μην τρώγεσαι να του δώσεις βιταμίνες έτοιμες. Σκέψου μόνο ότι στην φύση δεν θα έτρεχε σε πετ σοπ να ψωνίσει, αλλά θα έτρωγε χορταρικά φρούτα και σπόρους. Σιγά σιγά και με την δική σου επιμονή θα μάθει να τρώει αυτά που πρέπει και όχι ότι μας πλασάρουν τα μαγαζιά, που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να φορτώνουν τα πουλιά μας.

----------


## panoss

Ναι όντως. έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!
Πάντως εμένα δεν τρώει τίποτα από αυτά που δοκίμασα...
Το μόνο καλό που με έκανε να χαρώ πάλι είναι πως κρατούσα το τσαμπί κεχρί στο χέρι μου αυτό έτρωγε από την άλλη άκρη με λύσα!!
Του αρέσει πάρα πολύ!!
Βέβαια δεν με εμπιστεύεται ακόμα διότι όταν έτρωγε κάθε λίγο σήκωνε τα μάτια και έτρεμε λίγο η ουρά του....
 Δεν με εμπιστεύεται ακόμα, αλλά πού θα πάει θα τα καταφέρω!!

----------


## Ρία

ναι βρε θέλεις δουλειά ακόμα κ υπομονη

----------


## panoss

Έχω υπομονή αλλά δεν το βλέπω να ηρεμεί...
Δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Το μόνο καλό είναι πως είναι μικρό σε ηλικία...

----------

